# 4 days without food and water, she won't get better.



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

I bought a pretty astrex mouselady from a breeder in the other end of the country. The mice was broght to a friend that would look after her (and some of her sieblings that was going to another breeder) for 4 days until the other breeder could pick them up.

I was so mad to find out the the person who offered to take care of them these 4 days didn't care for them at all :evil: 

The 4 mice was almost dead when my fellow breeder came to pick them up, but they made it home and got better when they finally got some food and water - they gained several grams over night!!

But i'm affraid Arcadias organs may have been damaged by the starvation, since she doesn't get any better, despite all the good food she gets, i even dewormed her just in case and gave her sugarwater to give her some energy - nothing helps and she's lost more weight 

her weight at 4 weeks was 31 grams, when she was picked up after 4 days of starvation she was 7 weeks and only weight 26 gram!! She gained some of her weight but has lost it all again 

Is there anything i can do for her or is it better to put her to sleep 

I can't even have another mouse from the same parents, the father died recently


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That's an incredibly sad story; I don't know that there's anything that can be done other than doing the best you can trying to bring them back around to health. Try giving her some dried bread soaked in a little milk (soy, if you can get it; cow's milk is bad for meeces.) If you're going to give her water with sugar in it, it should also have a touch of salt. I'd mix warm water with just enough salt to barely taste and add very little sugar, about 1/2 teaspoon per cup of water. You could soak the bread in that as well.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks moustress, i will try that, hope it works, she's such a sweet mousie and i will do anything the make her better if it is possible!

Do i need to say that this person isn't part of my life anymore, i was so angry og very sad when i found out she didn't cared for the mice. I think the only reason they made it was because of the condensation in the transportation-boxes - they were soaking of it and not a single bit of food, besides some rotten cucumber in a corner 

The person that took care of them had cages to put them in but she didn't - and claims she gave them water and cat food... Well, obviously that's not true, since the mice was in such a bad shape :!:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'll try to send some positive energy your way for the sake of the poor little things. Few things get me angrier than people who don't take care of animals; gonna try to shake off the grr....and bring up the om....


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm sick with the flu but my sweet husband is at the store now looking for soymilk for Arcadia and medicin for me. Gotta love that man :love1

Hopefully Arcadia will be better with the soymilk soaked bread.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Those poor mice, there is no excuse for people like that 

Just remember to take it slow, animals who've been starved need to regain their condition slowly to prevent digestive problems. It's actually not surprising that she crashed after gaining so much weight overnight, her system couldn't handle the sudden strain. It's normal to want to feed a starving animal a lot of food but it's better to feed them small quantities of very bland food frequently until they regain their strength. I'd give her plain cereal grains, for the first couple days until her appetite perked up. Then slowly add small amounts of bland seed like millet or flax.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Make sure she's warm. She may have become anemic and needs iron too. A lot of a mouses energy and calories can be spent on body heat. I use a reptile heat rock in times like these and it seems to help greatly.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm horrified! I check all my animals twice a day at LEAST! They are all well cared for, I find it so hard to wrap my mind around the fact that there are people out there that let animals starve and suffer from their laziness or lack of emotion towards critters. I know someone who thinks all living things besides white people should be food for something at all times. I get sick anytime I have to deal with him. Thank goodness it is not that often!

I second keeping her a bit warmer than usual. A body deprived of nutrition will have difficulty regulating its temps. I hope she comes around.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm sorry i have to give such a sad update  But sweet little Arcadia didn't make it 

She did get a little bit better but then was worse again and when her stomach stoped working normally and she ran into a R.I. i had to stop, i could'nt let her continue a fight she would never win 

So she was put to sleep not long ago, poor little thing... I hope she's at peace now.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

So sorry she didn't make it. *hug*


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Sorry for your horrible experience and the lose of your little mouse Lindberg  *hugs*


----------

